# Mail Box



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there,

Can anyone please help by enlightening me on how to get a mail box in Spain. We have 2 facilities near to where we will be living in Spain. Do i have to take ID perhaps passport or NIE numbers to take the mail box on. Can someone else do this for me as my friend is there at the moment, or is this something i have to do myself when we come over there.

Thanks again

PS -the sun is shining this morning here in the UK but its cold!:juggle:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone please help by enlightening me on how to get a mail box in Spain. We have 2 facilities near to where we will be living in Spain. Do i have to take ID perhaps passport or NIE numbers to take the mail box on. Can someone else do this for me as my friend is there at the moment, or is this something i have to do myself when we come over there.
> 
> ...


Hi, hope you are keeping well . If you are talking about the communal post boxes ( loads of them on a metal frame , individually numbered ) then I think you have to go to the post office with NIE, Padron & possibly your escritura. Once registered you will then receive a key allowing you to get the mail out.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, hope you are keeping well . If you are talking about the communal post boxes ( loads of them on a metal frame , individually numbered ) then I think you have to go to the post office with NIE, Padron & possibly your escritura. Once registered you will then receive a key allowing you to get the mail out.


Thanks Gus,

Why do they have to make it so complicated!
Will be over there first week in January ( having Xmas with our family here before we come over)at long last after having to reform our selling chain!The bottom of the chain pulled out 2 weeks before we should have moved which should have been last week. Whats the weather like at the moment?Hope you and your wife are well x
lane:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a post box at the local correos which we pay for and you take the papers Gus said and register. Find it a much better way to get the post - more reliable!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We live in a village and the postman brings the post to our house; if we aren't in and the book (it's always books) won't fit in the mailbox, he leaves a note and we pick it up from the Correos, no charge.

I guess you must be moving to a rural area where such luxuries don't apply?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We live in a village and the postman brings the post to our house; if we aren't in and the book (it's always books) won't fit in the mailbox, he leaves a note and we pick it up from the Correos, no charge.
> 
> I guess you must be moving to a rural area where such luxuries don't apply?


How very civilised!
When we moved in here the postman came to find us on his moped with a pile of post and said that he doesn't get to us much - hence the post box!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We live in a village and the postman brings the post to our house; if we aren't in and the book (it's always books) won't fit in the mailbox, he leaves a note and we pick it up from the Correos, no charge.
> 
> I guess you must be moving to a rural area where such luxuries don't apply?


either that or in an apartment which doesn't have boxes accessible by the postie


some around here still get stuff pushed under the street door for anyone in the building to pick up


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Gosh, I didn't realise how lucky we are!

My friend who doesn't have a front door of his own gets the postman to leave his mail at the bar next door. Again, no charge (apart from the inevitable coffee when you go and pick it up).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Gosh, I didn't realise how lucky we are!
> 
> My friend who doesn't have a front door of his own gets the postman to leave his mail at the bar next door. Again, no charge (apart from the inevitable coffee when you go and pick it up).


yes, if you're friendly with the postie & have a regular one - anything is possible!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Thanks Gus,
> 
> Why do they have to make it so complicated!
> Will be over there first week in January ( having Xmas with our family here before we come over)at long last after having to reform our selling chain!The bottom of the chain pulled out 2 weeks before we should have moved which should have been last week. Whats the weather like at the moment?Hope you and your wife are well x
> lane:


Yes, we are both ok. Weather's lovely at the moment, sun all day but a bit cold at night . Still in the mid 20's during the day.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, if you're friendly with the postie & have a regular one - anything is possible!!


Our postie (Chico) is brilliant. He knew who I was before I knew him! We once left one of the dog's toys in England and MIL posted it to us. It was too big to fit under the door so Chico stopped me in the street and said - there's a package for you at the Correos - I think it's for your dog. Yes, she had addressed it to Fraggle. He even knows our dog's name


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Our postie (Chico) is brilliant. He knew who I was before I knew him! We once left one of the dog's toys in England and MIL posted it to us. It was too big to fit under the door so Chico stopped me in the street and said - there's a package for you at the Correos - I think it's for your dog. Yes, she had addressed it to Fraggle. He even knows our dog's name


Priceless!

We had one postman (he retired last year) who used to call my OH "Señor Amazon". If he saw me out shopping he would give me our post (usually including a book or two) in the street, so I had to lug it home along with all the shopping. 

Señor Amazon is now trained to go and fetch his own books.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, we are both ok. Weather's lovely at the moment, sun all day but a bit cold at night . Still in the mid 20's during the day.



Please don't depress me its cold here as i say! but never mind on our way soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> We live in a village and the postman brings the post to our house; if we aren't in and the book (it's always books) won't fit in the mailbox, he leaves a note and we pick it up from the Correos, no charge.
> 
> I guess you must be moving to a rural area where such luxuries don't apply?


Hi there, Yes we will be out in the sticks so to speak. We will have to pick it up from a mailbox at the nearest service station. The pro's out weigh the con's though.
Many thanks.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can anyone please help by enlightening me on how to get a mail box in Spain. We have 2 facilities near to where we will be living in Spain. Do i have to take ID perhaps passport or NIE numbers to take the mail box on. Can someone else do this for me as my friend is there at the moment, or is this something i have to do myself when we come over there.
> 
> ...


hello, just opened post box,at post office showed proof of address and passport.28 euros for three months,then you just renew it again if needed.dont no if same in all areas.

cheers rob


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

rob1340 said:


> hello, just opened post box,at post office showed proof of address and passport.28 euros for three months,then you just renew it again if needed.dont no if same in all areas.
> 
> cheers rob


thats what I have - if you want it long term i think its cheaper annually, thats what we did. much better and the post gets to you!!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

rob1340 said:


> hello, just opened post box,at post office showed proof of address and passport.28 euros for three months,then you just renew it again if needed.dont no if same in all areas.
> 
> cheers rob


Aren't they PO boxes with a po box number? Different to what's in the campo as they are just grouped in one place to make it easier for the postman.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Aren't they PO boxes with a po box number? Different to what's in the campo as they are just grouped in one place to make it easier for the postman.


yes.you get your box number added to the post office address.there's even foot stools so you don't have to stretch to far.or is that the postman.


----------

